
Uk traffic accident data for 2015, visualised - yochannah
https://yochannah.github.io/trafficuk/
======
yochannah
Nervous first post, probably mostly of interest to UK dwellers. This tool
allows you to type in a UK place name and view traffic accidents in the area
using the most recent data available from the UK government.

Sloppy source here:
[https://github.com/yochannah/trafficuk](https://github.com/yochannah/trafficuk)

Uses firebase for data loading and initial project scaffolding, google's
geocoding api for location search, a couple of icomoon icons for markers.

Known thing: performance is a nightmare in London. Not sure how to handle the
heavy traffic problems in london, so I'm defaulting to a really close zoom.
Doesn't seem too problematic in the rest of the country.

Tested in chrome and ff on a macbook pro - would welcome feedback from other
oses/browsers.

~~~
brudgers
The density/zoom concern might be addressed by some sort of geospatial
aggregation...roughly the equivalent to indexes on a database...a
'denormalization'. Certainly an interesting problem for any online mapping
app.

Good luck.

~~~
yochannah
That's a good idea, thanks! I was lying in bed thinking about this last night,
as you do. MGRS coordinates might work well here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_grid_reference_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_grid_reference_system)
for higher zoom levels, then heatmap colour the grid 'squares' with an
aggregate sum of accidents, and only add lat/long markers when I get to closer
zoom.

~~~
brudgers
At coarse grain, the the coloring could probably be cached and only rerendered
on a 'wall calendar' timescale.

